# Please recommend me music like Arvo Pärt's Silouans Song



## Daniela (Sep 15, 2014)

I am a very anxious person. One of the ways to calm myself down is listening to music that makes me cry.
I don't know Arvo Pärt much besides this track, and what I've listened to was frankly disappointing. 
But does anything like this exist, somewhere? 
If anyone will help me I'll be very grateful!
Thanks!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Perhaps you should try out Steve Reich's Different Trains which I really like much better. I think that it would be apropos to your tastes.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Gorecki's 3rd Symphony, maybe. Has singing in it (unlike the Pärt piece), but can certainly be a tear-jerker. Or his Three Pieces in the Old Style.

Barber's Adagio?

ADD: BTW, this thread didn't have to be in the Non-Classical forum. Pärt is Classical.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Frank Bridge: Elegy 




Crumb: Solo Cello Sonata

Gorecki choral music; Rachmaninov´s Vespers op.37 ...


----------



## Daniela (Sep 15, 2014)

Thank you, everybody!

Sorry I put this thread in the wrong section. Can the mods fix it for me?

Thanks!


----------

